# Amazon, watch your back: Target, Best Buy to match online prices



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: LATimes


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This is a good move and a bad move on the part of Best Buy and Target.

The good part is that in most states now, you have to pay tax when ordering off of Amazon and with a price match it will mean people can get the item faster at the same price.

The bad part is that this may undercut profit for target and best buy. With high overhead that Amazon doesn't have, this will cut into their revenue stream.

We will see if this helps or hurts target and best buy.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Then there is the problem of selection. Amazon has many more items than Target or Best Buy ever has.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Sears has been price matching internet prices for several years now, they are still in business. It seems that it is possible to maintain margins.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Tonto said:


> Sears has been price matching internet prices for several years now, they are still in business. It seems that it is possible to maintain margins.


While this may be true for Sears since they sell everything and then some just like Target, I feel best buy on the other hand will be worse off since they are mostly selling electronics and margins are slim in the electronic area. 

Whereas with target selling everything from groceries to clothing, margin is much easier to achieve and Sears has automotive as well as clothing to help it.

And I agree, best buy doesn't have the selection that amazon, target, sears, and other big box stores have..

It will be interesting to see how this works once the holiday spending is done and the analysis is performed for that quarter..


----------



## apanek (Oct 18, 2012)

HomeDepot will also match online retailers. I purchased a Toro push lawn mower three years ago and HD price matched the online retailer which was $40 less.


----------

